# Form 80 - Current Passport details - Is this the original issue date?



## indigonation5 (Sep 13, 2014)

Dear All,

In Form 80, under Current Passport details in Question-10, after the "date of issue" field - they have asked "Is this the original issue date?"

What do they mean by that? 

Please help!!

Thanks so much


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sometimes the passport is renewed without issuing a new one, so unless this is the case, the answer would be "yes".


----------

